# Floor monitor recommendation?



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Getting tired of turning up to shows where PA support is minimal and there are no monitors. Makes it hard to play well when you're behind the mains and that's all there is, so stage sound is non-existent. 
So, was thinking about buying some kind of monitor I could bring along to use in those situations. Doesn't have to be super fancy, just a powered speaker or two that can take a line from whatever is doing FoH and put some sound onto the stage. 
Any recommendations? 
I saw the Bose S1 Pro, which looks like it could also double as a PA for tiny gigs or house concerts. What else would you recommend looking at? Yorkville must make something right? Don't want to spend a ton either.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pick a budget, start from there.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Can’t go wrong with Yorkville. My favourite is the NX-10C, a versatile powered box with a 10” co-axial speaker. Depending on what you are running through the monitor (and what you are competing with - eg. drums) you may want a bigger driver.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

There are plenty of good powered multi-purpose cabs available that would fit your needs. I like the Yorkville NX55.






Yorkville







yorkville.com





The thing is, if the venue doesn't provide monitors, how good is the FOH sound anyway?

At least with the Yorkville cab you have the option of turning the thing around and filling the room (replacing the FOH system).


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

JBL makes a line of powered speakers called EON (610, 612, 615). Watch for them to go on sale over Black Friday, and Christmas. Last year, the price came down by a few hundred dollars. I thought they were going to be discontinued... but no.

I have the 610 and 612. I may try to trade or sell the 612 to get another 610. Size matters to me, as in, smaller the better.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I just went through this route looking for a powered monitor. I ended up getting a Behringer. LOL Well for one it was on sale for $200, it's got 300 watts, small and convenient to carry. I got the Behringer B110 which is a two way speaker with a 10in woofer. We've been using it for monitoring vocals, it's great. I thought about getting the Bose S1 because we are already using a Bose L1 Compact. But for $800+ tax for a monitor, which might not be the case for you, I decided to trade in the compact for the L1 Pro 8 instead of spending the money on the S1. But I needed to have the monitor because our singer is unable to hear herself very well. So that's how I ended up with the Behringer.


----------



## Lab_Guitar_42 (Mar 31, 2021)

I use the Headrush FRFR-108 Cheap and good. About $300








HeadRush FRFR-108 | 2000W Full-Range Flat-Response Powered Guitar Cabinet : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


HeadRush FRFR-108 | 2000W Full-Range Flat-Response Powered Guitar Cabinet : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## paraedolia (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the recommendations. I'm going to keep my eye on LnM for deals on those mentioned.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

paraedolia said:


> Thanks for the recommendations. I'm going to keep my eye on LnM for deals on those mentioned.


The Yorkville NX stuff gets rented a lot by the L & M stores and then sold.

They rent them out because they're tough and can handle abuse. It's a great way to get what you need and pay less.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

Yorkvile YX10p is great, if you need more power move up to the E10p which is great as a monitor or put them on tripods and use them as mains- they are shockingly powerful for such a small box.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yorkville YX10p are great and tough. I use two in our bands and they really perform well. L+M is always selling used ones from their rentals and you can purchase an extended warranty.


----------

